# Hope someone can help?



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

2 weeks ago a dog kill my hen that was sitting on 21 eggs. I was not happy I had no idea she had a next under a pallet and how long she had been there. 
Well I borrowed a incubator off of some friends. Well the problem is I have candled them and look like they are doing fine. But it says not turn the eggs on the last 3 days. So is there a way to tell?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The book should say "its not necessary" to turn the eggs the last three days. It won't hurt them. 

What we are trying to prevent with turning is the embryo attaching itself to one side of the egg, basically we're trying to keep it centered.


----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## mr_uk (Feb 8, 2015)

Well my banty chicks hatched.14 out of 21 eggs are they are doing great


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll take that white in the front that has that little dash of black.

Glad you were able to get that many to hatch. She probably would not have done any better than you did having had that many eggs under her.


----------

